

Pragmatic Programmers Magazine: Ruby Special - indy
http://pragprog.com/magazines/2010-12/content

======
admp
Here are the direct links to PDF and ePub versions:

<http://pragprog.com/magazines/download/18.pdf>

<http://pragprog.com/magazines/download/18.epub>

------
ra88it
A shame that pragprog sniffs my browser and only serves me stanza://<path-to-
epub> files when I'm browsing via iPhone. I don't have Stanza installed, and
I'd prefer to simply download the pdf. As far as I can tell, there's no way to
do that on the iPhone unless I can remember the URL to the pdf.

~~~
hopeless
Hmm... didn't happen to me. I read Chad Fowlers interview on my iPhone in
Safari

------
clyfe
Is my post last week ( <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1906021> ) turning
into a HN sub-genre ? :)

